# Mark Blount!



## lakerking8 (Jul 5, 2003)

Mark Blount scored 28 points and had 21 rebounds tonight against that magic. Does that show how good Blount is or how terrible the magic frontline is?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lakerking8</b>!
> Mark Blount scored 28 points and had 21 rebounds tonight against that magic. Does that show how good Blount is or how terrible the magic frontline is?


Blount>>>>>>>KG, TD, and Shaq together. 

lol

I'm really sorry for the Magic, wow do they suck.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

The all-mighty Drew Gooden got completely dominated by Mark Blount and Brandon Hunter.

Is anyone still expecting that guy to become anything?

Awesome game for Blount and Hunter puts in 12 rebounds. Boston may have finally found a respectable down-low PF. Blount's not the answer in the middle, but he sure played like it tonight.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I've always thought Blount could be half decent player in this league. Tonight was definatly the guys career game though. I dont ever see him having a game like this again.

I say retire Blount, go out as the best PF in the league.


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

I've always said Blount's a real good addition for a team when he's coming off the bench. But he played like a beast tonight.


----------



## rowdyness (Jan 21, 2004)

The addition of Hunter to the starting lineup has made Blount a much better player. I also think the addition of Atkins has made hime better as well. Mark is running the pick and rolls very well now rolling to the basket.


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

Great game , mark blount. Was he celebrating something? double-career high ! that's pretty rare for a guy who's been playing around for a few years. He is now and forever an indelebile part of the league history


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Can we keep this guy?*

I think Blount's success was a combination of both. He is a solid player; one of the top 5 or 6 big men in the East, and the Magic have a dearth of big men. 

But Blount can play; he is a very good defender, and his offense has expanded. 

Rowdiness brings up excellent points, Atkins is very adept at pick-and-roll which helps Blount tremendously, and Hunter is such a load down there, defenses really gotta pay attention to him on the glass, which opens up a rebounding lane for Blount. So there are a few things at work.

Blount will opt out of his contract because he is slated to make around $1 million next year, and he is worth much more. But can the Celtics give him like $3 million now and lock him up? I like him as a part of the future. Let Mihm walk and keep Blount.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Blount is not staying, and he'll get more than 3 mil. He doesn't like Danny or the direction of the C's. Blount played great last night but you all have to remember, he's not a star. He is a very solid BACK UP in this league. No one will win a championship with him as their STARTING center but he will be a very nice addition to the bench for someone else and will probably be like a 7th man. The C's have Raef, Hunter, Perkins, and hopefully Mihm...we also unfortunately have Yogi and we are most definately going to take 1 other big guy in the draft. Blount is not staying.
Also off the subject I never thought I'd say this but.....I wish we'd stop winning.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*You'd rather keep Mihm?*

First of all, keep winning C's!!! Three in a row and counting! Beat those Wizards!

Second of all, you are probably right about Blount. But what if he likes what he sees in Hunter (who opens things up for him on the boards) and Atkins (who seems to be finding him on the pick-and-roll). There might be a chance. After all, the guy went to Denver and was very unhappy. He came back here, and is playing well again. He likes Walter and Paul, too. If O'Brien signs anywhere, though, all bets are off. 

Thirdly, Blount is so much better than Mihm it is not even funny. I say go after Blount, and forget about Mihm.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

*Re: You'd rather keep Mihm?*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> Thirdly, Blount is so much better than Mihm it is not even funny. I say go after Blount, and forget about Mihm.








I tend to disagree. Mihm just hasn't gotten consistent playing time to show that he can be consistent yet.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

But O Yea. Great Game Mark BLount!!!!!!!!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I think most of Mark Blount's success has to do with Brandon Hunter. Hunter ties up two men like Ted Washington.....and he allows other people to come in for rebounds. Most of Hunters points come in a boxing out stance where he jumps up and taps it in. I think any PF could play with Hunter.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Celts11</b>!
> I think most of Mark Blount's success has to do with Brandon Hunter. Hunter ties up two men like Ted Washington.....and he allows other people to come in for rebounds. Most of Hunters points come in a boxing out stance where he jumps up and taps it in. I think any PF could play with Hunter.








Hunter is a BEAST. :yes:


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

Did Blount put stickum on his hands? He was catching every pass.


----------



## BamaZeus (Jun 4, 2003)

A couple of weeks ago, before Hunter's insertion in the lineup, I was thinking who we might want to draft, and a type like Brandon was a definite thought of mine. I like Blount a lot (and I hope he stays), but I figure he needed a "banger" type at PF to help him out. If you get that type of player to do the "dirty work" underneath, it keeps Blount out of foul trouble, and makes it a bit easier to come over on help defense and block more shots. 

Hopefully the combo of Blount and Hunter can keep pulling down plenty of rebounds the rest of the way. I have both on my fantasy team and need all the help I can get


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

*Congrats to Blount*

Great game by Mark Blount but I really think he will be gone after this season.

I do like him but really I will not be crying when he leaves.

Many posters here have made the correct call about Hunter making it easier for Blount. When Blount leaves Hunter will have the same effect on Raef, Mihm or Perkins.

Blount is a nice back up Center but I would not over pay for him to keep him as a starter.

I would rather get Kendrick Perkins into more games so he can develop along side Hunter.

As bad as this season looks for Danny, his first draft of Hunter, Perkins and Marcus Banks may save him. It is looking to me like a very good draft and I am looking forward to seeing who he comes up with in the upcoming draft.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: You'd rather keep Mihm?*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> Second of all, you are probably right about Blount. But what if he likes what he sees in Hunter (who opens things up for him on the boards) and Atkins (who seems to be finding him on the pick-and-roll). There might be a chance. After all, the guy went to Denver and was very unhappy. He came back here, and is playing well again. He likes Walter and Paul, too. If O'Brien signs anywhere, though, all bets are off.
> 
> Thirdly, Blount is so much better than Mihm it is not even funny. I say go after Blount, and forget about Mihm.


Yes I would much rather keep Mihm because he will be cheaper and I think he's better. He has better hands and he shows more gritt. Chris has not gotten consistent minutes since coming to the C's, he's a player and I love him and Hunter on the floor together, they scare the opposition. He plays with heart. Blount has been playing well but he still is not a starting Center in this league. Hunter has helped him tremendously and will help someone else, ie...Mihm, Perkins, Raef as well. Blount is gonna take the money and run, and that is fine with me, the other guys need his minutes and when Raef comes back there would not be enough to go around.


----------



## h180ys (Nov 10, 2003)

I think they need to re-sign Blount. Don't you guys realize that Blount is playing better under Caroll than Obie?


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>h180ys</b>!
> I think they need to re-sign Blount. Don't you guys realize that Blount is playing better under Caroll than Obie?


Somewhat... but I think Hunter has a lot to do with his recent emergence. With McCarty, Blount is the only one rebounding, and nobody else is boxing out. With Hunter, if Hunter isn't getting the rebound, he's taking someone else out of the rebounding action so Blount can grab it. On offense, he now has a point guard who can deliver passes he can catch, and I think now, he's expecting the pass. Before, he always looked surprised if someone actually passed him the ball. Along with the fact that the past several teams the Celtics have played have no inside presence, Blount has benefited. I'm not sure Caroll has much to do with it other than that he's playing Hunter.


----------



## h180ys (Nov 10, 2003)

I agree that Hunter has a lot to do with recent play from Blount. I think Blount and Hunter are really good for the C's for now. I still think that the C's needs to re-sign Blount.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>h180ys</b>!
> I agree that Hunter has a lot to do with recent play from Blount. I think Blount and Hunter are really good for the C's for now. I still think that the C's needs to re-sign Blount.


The C's do NOT have the money to resign Blount AND he does not want to stay in Boston, gese why don't people realize this. I know the guy is playing out of his mind right now (compared to what he used to do), but I really think he's getting too much credit for it. Put Mihm out there with Hunter and give him the same amount of minutes and I can pretty much guarantee you will have the same results...it's Brandon and Chucky that have stepped up Marks game and they can do it for someone else too, I mean Raef will have a field day playing with those two....and he's not an All-Star either.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Rhino, I think you're off on this*

Rhino, Blount WILL opt out and MAY NOT want to come back, but let's make him make that decision, OK? Who knows, if he sees he'll be the starter and get a ton of minutes, he might not want to leave again if he can get a few more million. I mean, look what happened to him when he left the last time. 

I like Mihm's effort, and he is a decent offensive rebounder, but nowhere near the defender, and frankly, not as good of a player as Blount. He's had more chances than Blount, and to me, has less upside. If he was better, he'd be playing now. I mean, don't you think Ainge would want him to play. No, they would like to keep Blount.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

They have the money to sign Blount. They have early Bird rights and could offer him anything up to the median salary (eqiuvalent to the MLE) without using their own mid level exception. The questions is what Blount wants to do. Clearly he will opt out in June, and will have several teams chasing him. I do not think any team will offer him more than the MLE.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: Rhino, I think you're off on this*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> Rhino, Blount WILL opt out and MAY NOT want to come back, but let's make him make that decision, OK? Who knows, if he sees he'll be the starter and get a ton of minutes, he might not want to leave again if he can get a few more million. I mean, look what happened to him when he left the last time.
> 
> I like Mihm's effort, and he is a decent offensive rebounder, but nowhere near the defender, and frankly, not as good of a player as Blount. He's had more chances than Blount, and to me, has less upside. If he was better, he'd be playing now. I mean, don't you think Ainge would want him to play. No, they would like to keep Blount.


Truth, HE DOES NOT WANT TO COME BACK! Eric Williams, Tony Battie and Mark Blount have said that Danny only talks to "his" guys, they felt that they were like a separate team. Eric & Tony got out but Mark is here still and not happy under Ainge and especially now that OB is gone. He's not going to stay here I will bet you anything you want on it because I'm 99.9% positive and that .1% was like if the owners fired Danny or something. Also Mark WOULD NOT be the starter next year, Raef will be the starter and they have to give Kendrick minutes next year and they will draft another big guy and Hunter will be playing power forward. Also I'm sorry to tell you, Danny likes Mihm A LOT, he's a major reason he made the deal with Cleveland. AND JUST BECAUSE HE'S NOT PLAYING A LOT DOES NOT MEAN HE'S NOT AS GOOD! If you watched anything this season you should have learned that, Hunter is Great and he wasn't playing until 3 games ago. Walter SUCKS and he was playing 45 minutes a game!!!!!


----------



## BackwoodsBum (Jul 2, 2003)

*Blount vs. Mihm*

Personally, I would much prefer to have Chris Mihm than Mark Blount any day, even though Blount has been putting up some pretty good numbers lately. While he has shown a lot of improvement all year long compared to last year, I agree with what others have said that much of his improvement lately is due to the arrival of Chucky Atkins and the emergence of Brandon Hunter. Hunter is such a beast on the inside that he clears enough space around the rim that any decent inside player can get good rebounding numbers playing alongside him. 

While nobody really knows how a person feels except that person, his body language, attitude, and several comments to the press indicate that he is not happy in Boston playing with the current team/management/ownership. Mihm on the other hand has indicated that he is happy to be in Boston I believe that if a reasonable offer is made he will jump at the chance to stay. Comparing the skills of the two Mihm has better hands (doesn't everyone???), is a better rebounder, can finish better around the rim, and has a much better attitude. The fire he shows on the court can get the other guys fired up as well. Blount has a better jump shot, is a better one on one defender, and a marginally better shot blocker. With Perkins, LaFrentz, and Hunter already under contract, you can figure that neither Mihm or Blount would be a starter next year and will probably have to settle for approximately 20 minutes a game of the bench. I feel that Mihm gets more out of his minutes than Blount does. If I were in Ainge's position, I would thank Blount for what he has done while with the team and wish him the best with his new team. Then I would sign Mihm if at all possible and have a frontcourt rotation of LaFrentz,Hunter,Mihm, and Perkins. I would have Pierce and Davis sharing time at the 3, Davis and Welsch at the 2, and Atkins, Banks, and Welsch at the point. That gives a solid nine man rotation, with Walter picking up some spot minutes leaving 2 roster spots for draft picks, Stewart (unless by some miracle we can unload him), and Jones (if he isn't taken in the expansion draft).


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: Blount vs. Mihm*



> Originally posted by <b>BackwoodsBum</b>!
> Personally, I would much prefer to have Chris Mihm than Mark Blount any day, even though Blount has been putting up some pretty good numbers lately. While he has shown a lot of improvement all year long compared to last year, I agree with what others have said that much of his improvement lately is due to the arrival of Chucky Atkins and the emergence of Brandon Hunter. Hunter is such a beast on the inside that he clears enough space around the rim that any decent inside player can get good rebounding numbers playing alongside him.
> 
> While nobody really knows how a person feels except that person, his body language, attitude, and several comments to the press indicate that he is not happy in Boston playing with the current team/management/ownership. Mihm on the other hand has indicated that he is happy to be in Boston I believe that if a reasonable offer is made he will jump at the chance to stay. Comparing the skills of the two Mihm has better hands (doesn't everyone???), is a better rebounder, can finish better around the rim, and has a much better attitude. The fire he shows on the court can get the other guys fired up as well. Blount has a better jump shot, is a better one on one defender, and a marginally better shot blocker. With Perkins, LaFrentz, and Hunter already under contract, you can figure that neither Mihm or Blount would be a starter next year and will probably have to settle for approximately 20 minutes a game of the bench. I feel that Mihm gets more out of his minutes than Blount does. If I were in Ainge's position, I would thank Blount for what he has done while with the team and wish him the best with his new team. Then I would sign Mihm if at all possible and have a frontcourt rotation of LaFrentz,Hunter,Mihm, and Perkins. I would have Pierce and Davis sharing time at the 3, Davis and Welsch at the 2, and Atkins, Banks, and Welsch at the point. That gives a solid nine man rotation, with Walter picking up some spot minutes leaving 2 roster spots for draft picks, Stewart (unless by some miracle we can unload him), and Jones (if he isn't taken in the expansion draft).


Great post, I agree:yes:


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

Excellent post Bum!!!

I hope that is how it goes down.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Sorry, guys*

I'm not saying Blount will stay. Rhino, you are right...he will probably leave. But as long as he's here (body language notwithstanding), I'd keep the better player.

Better finisher around the rim, you say? What games are you watching? Mihm misses dunks, layups, and look at the shooting percentages. Blount always finishes, while Mihm is OK, but not great. Blount is a much better defender. Assuming Blount leaves, which again, is probable but not certain, then MAYBE we offer Mihm a contract next year...but not for much more than he's earning now...LaFrentz will play 30 minutes, Perkins will play 5-8 minutes, and Hunter may continue to start, so l don't know. But we should attempt to keep Blount. Whether he will want to or not remains to be seen.


----------



## jbs (May 4, 2003)

What do you think about these remarks from Blount in todays Globe



> "Wherever Obie comes up, I'm definitely looking at that. I know I need to be in a system that is something like Jim brought in. It's not about going to just any team. It's about going to a team that fits your style."


Should the Celtics bench him? It is obvious that he won't come back next season.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

Here's another indication Carroll has nothing to do with Blount's performance (taken from the above article):



> "Mark got a lot of baskets [Monday]. I didn't run one play for him and he had 28 points," said interim coach John Carroll.


It's the other players, not the coach.


----------

